# Steamfreie Spiele



## kennedy46 (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich würde gern mal eine Zusammenfassung haben von Steamfreien Spielen die 2010 released werden bzw released worden sind.
Wie jetzt zum Beispiel Battlefield Bad Company 2.Dort soll Steam ja nur Optional sein und nicht pflicht!



DANKE


Steamfreie Spiele 2010

Dirt2 / dafür aber Games for Windows Live
Mas Effect2
Bioshock 2
Drakensang Add-on
Star Trek Online 
Dark Void
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Anno 1404 Vendig
Assassin's Creed 2
Metro 2033
Command & Conquer 4


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Februar 2010)

Dirt2
Mas Effect2, wo ich mir aber net sicher bin.
Mehr weiß ich jz net, gibt aber noch ein paar andere Spiele!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2010)

Zu den Steam-freien Titeln 2010 (ich persönlich finde Steam in vielen Bereichen btw sehr gut) gehören Mass Effekt 2, Bioshock, das Drakensang Add-on, Star Trek Online und Dark Void. 

Es kommt noch Bad Company 2 und Anno 1404 Vendig, auch Assassin's Creed 2 und Metro 2033 haben meinem aktuellen Stand nach keinen Steam-Zwang.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

Also ist halt so das mitlerweile Toptitel kein Steam brauchen.Heisst fast alles das ohne Steam angekündigt wird ist top und das ist nicht viel.


----------



## kennedy46 (13. Februar 2010)

Alien vs Predator wird dann nach dieser Rechnung also kein Toptitel?


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (13. Februar 2010)

denke avp wird ganz ok aber kein "top" spiel


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage, warum suchst du Toptittel ohne Steam?


----------



## Dragonix (13. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, warum suchst du Toptittel ohne Steam?



Spontane Vermutung: Weil er von Steam nicht viel hält. Ist zumindest meine Einstellung, und deswegen verfolge ich diesen Thread auch mit höchstem Interesse!


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Spontane Vermutung: Weil er von Steam nicht viel hält. Ist zumindest meine Einstellung, und deswegen verfolge ich diesen Thread auch mit höchstem Interesse!


Wäre auch die enzige Möglichkeit, die ich mir denke.
Ich bin auch kein großer Freund von Steam, wobei es manchmal gar nicht so übel ist


----------



## kennedy46 (13. Februar 2010)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Spontane Vermutung: Weil er von Steam nicht viel hält. Ist zumindest meine Einstellung, und deswegen verfolge ich diesen Thread auch mit höchstem Interesse!


 
Und der Kandidat bekommt 100Punkte.
Ne ich selber hatte mal Steam drauf, will es aus (für diesen Thread unwichtigen) diversen Gründen einfach nicht mehr auf meinem Rechner haben.

Also wer Steam gut findet da hab ich ja auch gar nix gegen.Aber mein Rechner bleibt Steamfreie Zone!



> _Mal ne andere Frage, warum suchst du Toptittel ohne Steam?_


 
Es müssen jetzt auch nicht unbedingt Toptittel sein. Viele Spiele werden auch einfach zu unrecht gehypt und andere wiederum gehen in diesem gehype einfach zu unrecht unter.

Steamfreie Titel 2010:

Dirt2
Mas Effect2
Bioshock
Drakensang Add-on
Star Trek Online 
Dark Void
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Anno 1404 Vendig
Assassin's Creed 2
Metro 2033

Naja das ist doch schonmal ne ganze Menge
Hoffe ich hab jetzt nix übersehen.


----------



## fL!nT (13. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, warum suchst du Toptittel ohne Steam?


 
nur meine Meinung:
Weil STEAM das SCHLECHTESTE ist was man zum Online Spielen gebrauchen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schon mal STEAMpflichtige Spiele Online gespielt??
Ein geruckle,ein gehacke, HOST weg  usw........

Danke nicht mehr mit mir

und wie gesagt nur meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Februar 2010)

fL!nT schrieb:


> nur meine Meinung:
> Weil STEAM das SCHLECHTESTE ist was man zum Online Spielen gebrauchen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Schon mal STEAMpflichtige Spiele Online gespielt??
> ...


Meine Meinung.
STEAM ist Dreck, ich habe nicht immer I-Net, nur die halbe Woche!
GAMES FOR WINDOWS LIVE = Auch Dreck, ich kann Dirt 2 nur während ich Internet habe spielen + Pflicht-Kack-Ms-Account
Es heißt Bioshock *2*!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kennedy46 (13. Februar 2010)

Also das ist genau das was ich vermeiden wollte!
Das sollte kein Diskusionthread werden ob Steam jetzt schlecht ist oder nicht.
Wenn ihr darüber streiten wollt macht doch am besten einen thread auf 
"Pro und Contra von Steam" aber ich denke das gibt es zuhauf.

Steamfreie Titel 2010


Dirt2 / dafür aber Games for Windows Live
Mas Effect2
Bioshock *2*
Drakensang Add-on
Star Trek Online 
Dark Void
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Anno 1404 Vendig
Assassin's Creed 2
Metro 2033


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (13. Februar 2010)

fL!nT schrieb:


> nur meine Meinung:
> Weil STEAM das SCHLECHTESTE ist was man zum Online Spielen gebrauchen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Schon mal STEAMpflichtige Spiele Online gespielt??
> Ein geruckle,ein gehacke, HOST weg  usw........



 Beim nächsten mal besser informieren bevor man anfängt rum zu meckern
und gar nicht weiß wovon man spricht.


Ich gehe mal davon aus das du von CoD MW2 sprichst wegen "Host weg"
Steam hat damit nichts zutuhen da alles über das IW-Net abläuft.
Steam wird nur genutzt um dein Profil abzuspeichern.

Für alles andere ist das IW-Net von Invinity Ward verantwortlich

Dann gibt es noch die Spiele mit Dedicatet Servern, wenns dort Probleme geben sollte muss man sich an den Betreiber der Server wenden und nicht 
an Steam da Steam in diesem Fall mit den Server auch nichts am Hut hat 
da Steam keine Server hostet.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

fL!nT schrieb:


> Schon mal STEAMpflichtige Spiele Online gespielt??
> Ein geruckle,ein gehacke, HOST weg  usw........


Jop CSS HL2 DM Dod Source MW2, zugeguckt beim Kollegen.
Und hatte bis auf bei MW2 nie Probleme mit Steam, aber ich würde auch lieber ohen Steam leben als mit


----------



## fL!nT (13. Februar 2010)

OFF TOPIC @*BiOhAzArD87*
Das ist mir schon klar Du großer Spezialist! und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Ich habe lediglich gesagt das STEAM (ermöglicht unter anderem IW-Net,so etwas aufzuziehen ) zum Online spielen nichts ist.Funnys,Wars werden durch STEAM- Pflicht bei gewissen Spielen zur Qual.STEAM dient als Onlineplattform.Manche mögen es manche eben nicht!
Ist aber nur meine Meinung!!!
Wer Spass dran hat bitte, aber wie gesagt Ich für meinen Teil werde auf STEAMpflichtige Spiele ganz und gar (wollt ich eigentlich schon bei Counter Strike) verzichten.
Ich tummle mich lieber auf Dedizierten Servern rum um selber zu bestimmen ob ich ruckelfrei spiele!

PS .Ja ich meine MW2


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Februar 2010)

Nur mal am Rande: Es gibt jede Menge Steam-Titel, die dedicateds Server bieten. 

Etwa CS Source, Left 4 Dead, Dark Messiah, Team Fortress 2 oder America's Army 3.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Februar 2010)

Ich denk mal bei den meisten Spielen ist Steam optional, wenn überhaupt. Mach lieber ne Liste von Spielen bei denen Steampflicht besteht, ist sinnvoller. Fear 2 fällt mir da ein.  

Steam mag ich im Übrigen auch nicht. Steam erschwert den Wiederverkauf von Spielen und dank Steam muss ich noch bis Freitag warten auf dass ich Aliens versus Predator aktivieren kann. Ich hab das Spiel hier liegen muss noch 6 Tage warten, dank Steam. BTW: Der ganzen Trubel um A vs P. bezüglich der Aktivierung über Steam wäre uns ohne Steam erspart geblieben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Februar 2010)

Nicht dank Steam, dank Sega musst du warten.


----------



## kennedy46 (13. Februar 2010)

Also es geht hier aber nicht um IW-net oder MW2.
Ich möchte nur wissen auf welche Titel ich mich im Jahr 2010 freuen kann und welche ich gleich von Anfang an ignorieren werden.
Ich Persönlich könnte jetzt Tausend Beispiele aufführen warum ich Steam nicht mag.Im gegensatz wird es auch warscheinlich genau so viele Beispiele geben warum jemand Steam gut findet.
Vielleicht können wir ja dieses Gelaber komplett ausblenden und jedem das seine lassen.



> Mach lieber ne Liste von Spielen bei denen Steampflicht besteht, ist sinnvoller. Fear 2 fällt mir da ein.


 
Also am liebsten wären mir ja Spiele ohne diesen ganzen Mist wie: 
Games for Windows Live
Rockstar Social Club
Securom
etc
etc
etc
Aber man kann im Leben ja nicht alles haben.
Also Games for Windows Live z.B. hat mich ja bei Streetfighter 4 auch total genervt.
Da hab ich das Game bei ebay reingesetzt und ruhe.
Den ich werd mich bestimmt nicht endlos mit einer sache rumärgern in meiner Freizeit die eigentlich Spass bringen soll.

Steamfreie Spiele 2010

Dirt2 / dafür aber Games for Windows Live
Mas Effect2
Bioshock 2
Drakensang Add-on
Star Trek Online 
Dark Void
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Anno 1404 Vendig
Assassin's Creed 2
Metro 2033
*Command & Conquer 4*


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Das nächste NFS, wenn die das net verhauen, aber gehen wir mal vom besten aus


----------



## fL!nT (13. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich warte auf Battlefield Bad Company 2 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

fL!nT schrieb:


> Ich persönlich warte auf Battlefield Bad Company 2 !!!!!!!!!!


Jop....das Spiel wird so geil *-*


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Februar 2010)

> Nicht dank Steam, dank Sega musst du warten.


Ne, ohne Steam könnte SEGA mich wohl kaum davon abhalten vor Release die Singleplayerkampagnen zu spielen. Die Demo müsste ich wahrscheins auch nicht über VPN spielen. Mir ist schon klar, dass SEGA der Drahtzieher ist, aber ohne Steam könnte SEGA das nicht umsetzen.


----------



## boerigard (14. Februar 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ne, ohne Steam könnte SEGA mich wohl kaum davon abhalten vor Release die Singleplayerkampagnen zu spielen.


Securom und Tagès und auch GfWL bieten alle die Möglichkeit dazu. Bei aktuellen Spielen sind die authorization server erst am Tag der offiziellen Veröffentlichung freigeschaltet.
Aktuelles No-Steam Beispiel? Bioshock 2.
Hat wirklich nichts mit Steam zu tun.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Februar 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Kopierschutzmaßnahmen schon oft vor Release geknackt sind, gehören Securom, Tagès und GfWL auch zum Gedöns den die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Februar 2010)

*@ Split99999*

Sega hat sich entschieden, auf Steam zu setzen, ergo ist Sega die Ursache und Steam die Wirkung. 
Also hört bitte auf, jedes Mal Valve/Steam den schwarzen Peter zu zu schieben!

Crysis Warhead kam auch ohne Steam, trotzdem konntest du es vor Release nicht spielen.


----------



## Player007 (14. Februar 2010)

Will der Thread Ersteller nicht mal im Startpost ne Liste reinstellen? Weil so bringt es wenig die ganzen Seiten durch zu suchen 

Gruß


----------



## kennedy46 (14. Februar 2010)

Also das hab ja sagar ich verstanden wie Split999 das gemeint hat.




> Will der Thread Ersteller nicht mal im Startpost ne Liste reinstellen? Weil so bringt es wenig die ganzen Seiten durch zu suchen


 

Will er!


----------



## Singler (16. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also ist halt so das mitlerweile Toptitel kein Steam brauchen.Heisst fast alles das ohne Steam angekündigt wird ist top und das ist nicht viel.



Selten soviel Blödsinn in so wenig Worten gelesen....



fL!nT schrieb:


> Weil STEAM das SCHLECHTESTE ist was man zum Online Spielen gebrauchen  kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



1. Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere
2. Lern erstmal richtig schreiben, dann unterhalten wir uns über Steam.


----------



## Falcon (17. Februar 2010)

Ich mag Games for Windows Live.

Im Gegensatz zu Steam funktioniert es wenigstens! Und die Verbindung zu meinem Xbox Live Gamertag ist genial. Auch auf dem PC Gamerscore sammeln! *süchtel*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Februar 2010)

G4WL für 360 mag ok sein - am PC ist es eine Seuche _imo_.


----------



## ALDI Nord (18. Februar 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich verstehe den Hass gegen Steam gar nicht. Muss dazu sagen, ich Lebe in DK und was geschnittene Fassungen angeht völlig unberührt.
Aber Steam Lässt mich alle meine Spiele unbegrenzt Runterladen und Installieren, Habe während des Spielens Kontakt zu meinen Freunden.
Mich nervt eher das GFWL, Securom etc. oft noch obendrauf kommen.
Aber ich sehe Steam als Service an.
Was Wiederverakuf angeht, Ich musste alle Spiele, die ich in Letzter zeit gekauft habe, bei GFWL extra registrieren, mit der Warnung, dass das spiel zu diesem Account gebunden ist.
Auch gefällt mir die Unterstützung von Indie-Titeln

Sowieso die wenigsten Spiele verlangen Steam. GFWL ist weitaus Häufiger. 
Schlimmer Ass Creed 2 hat Ubisofts neues DRM an Bord. Sollte also von jeder Whitelist gestrichen werden.


----------



## kennedy46 (18. Februar 2010)

> Habe während des Spielens Kontakt zu meinen Freunden.


Sry aber dafür brauche ich kein Steam.
Xfire reicht mir vollkommen und dazu hab ich noch Teamspeak.
Zu beidem wurde ich nicht gezwungen, ich hab es ganz Freiwillig installiert.
Man könnte ja alles reinschreiben also Games for Windows Live kann ich ja auch noch mit dazu kritzeln.


> Aber ich sehe Steam als Service an.


Ein Service den keiner brauch ausser die Entwickler.
Ich muss mich von Steam nicht bevormunden lassen.

Andere Frage hat sich eigentlich schon mal wer mit den AGB´s befasst von Steam????


----------



## fL!nT (18. Februar 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Selten soviel Blödsinn in so wenig Worten gelesen....
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lern erstmal richtig schreiben, dann unterhalten wir uns über Steam.


 
Heißt das nicht -in so wenigen Worten ... ?

Wer im Glashaus sitzt ...

@ kennedy46 : 100% RIGHT!


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Februar 2010)

fL!nT schrieb:


> Heißt das nicht -in so wenigen Worten ... ?


Afaik kann man in so wenig als ach in so wenigen Worten schreiben, also hab schon mal beides gehört und auch gelesen^^


----------



## Arctosa (19. Februar 2010)

Gibt es in diesem Forum wirklich so wenige Steam Beführworter ?
Ich zähle mich persönlich dazu (steinigt mich !!!), da ich den einzigen Nachteil bei Steam darin sehe, dass man die Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen kann und dadurch eben diese Spiele vom Gebrauchtmarkt verschwinden.
Da sind Secrom wirklich das größere Übel und zu GfWL, kann man sich da nicht einfach einen offline Account erstellen und gut ist ? Bin da nicht so auf dem Laufendem (mir ist grade aufgefallen das ich tatsächlich noch kein GfWL-Spiel habe ^^).
Was hat es eig. mit dem DRM von AC2 auf sich ?


----------



## potzblitz (19. Februar 2010)

Arctosa schrieb:


> Gibt es in diesem Forum wirklich so wenige Steam Beführworter ?



Ne bist nicht allein! Ich hab auch keine Probleme mit Steam...Updates automatisch, Einladungen, Vorrausladen etc. ... Ist doch schon eine ganz gute Sache...besser als so andere Onlineaktivierung/registrierungs Klamoten


----------



## kennedy46 (19. Februar 2010)

Also sorry, aber um ehrlich zu sein, es interessiert mich auch einen Pfurz warum hier wer Steam gut oder schlecht findet.
Jeder hat seine standpunkt und wir werden hier mit diesem thread mit sicherheit keinen erleuchten also brauchen wir diese diskusion gar nicht erst anzufangen.

Das ist doch der gleiche quatsch wie mit den ATI/Nvidia Fanboys, jeder hat seine Meinung darüber und gut.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Februar 2010)

ich will was in er hand halten. möglichst groß und prunkvoll. die besch...nittenen dvd mini packungen mit dvd und mini booklet drin hass ich schon und will die alten cd packungen mit viel extra inhalt wieder. steam geht da eben für mein empfinden den völlig falschen weg mit garnix mehr in der hand und sollte das mode werden, kann man einen eventuellen weg zurück gleich ganz vergessen. das is mein standpunkt dazu. ich will eben auch nen bissl was dru herum. früher gabs tastatur overlays (diese papp schablonen), dicke handbücher, karten, poster... heute? heute gibts leute die fürs doppelte die hälfte kaufen und es auch noch geil finden :/


----------

